# North essex, halstead air raid shelters, an aux hide, boxted and ROC post.



## outkast (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello chaps, top day all round, found the air raid shelters wich I werent sure we were going to find anything, then did the aux hide I have been trying to visit for about two years, a nice walk around boxted airfield and a brucie bonus for the day in the shape of a good clean ROC post.

The shelters were in great nick, even still had the latrine doors on with M and F still visible






Thers curently a bit of a planning battle going on as tescos want to biuld on the land and put a car park right where the shelters are, we found around seven semi sunken shelters and one above ground shelter









Then it was off to a nearby special duties zero station, after a bit of serching FF found the entrance, although it was around a ten feet drop with no ladder, I managed to climb down and found proberly the best aux hide I have seen yet, the only bit of it that was missing was the original hatch, evidence of wich was at the bottom of the shaft, including the cable and counter wieght used to lift it
The counter wieght and cable





inside was very well preserved, this hide would be an excelent candidate for restoration




The escape tunnel bocked by a large peice of concrete





after that it was off to boxted, this looks like some sort of generator biulding





lot of the biuldings now being used as commercial units.





Then we went to a nearby ROC post and found it to be quite clean and tidy













rest of the pics in here
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v134/drsugfit/my explores/my explores 2/

Regards, Dave


----------



## leftorium (Feb 13, 2012)

that zero station is a real gem


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 13, 2012)

That looked like a great day out!great report and pics.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 13, 2012)

Excellent report and photo's. I love the Aux hide, wish I could find one. I really hope Tesco loose the battle the shelters need to be preserved.


----------



## Landsker (Feb 14, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Excellent report and photo's. I love the Aux hide, wish I could find one. I really hope Tesco loose the battle the shelters need to be preserved.



Can't see it happening though, big business always wins


----------



## FFerret (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi

Thanks Outkast for putting up a report of our days outing (and the cracking photos).

I only found the entrance to th Aux Hide as i was lazy and took a walk arouind the undergrowth rather than try and force a way through it.


----------



## chris (Feb 18, 2012)

FFerret said:


> Hi
> Thanks Outkast for putting up a report of our days outing (and the cracking photos).
> I only found the entrance to th Aux Hide as i was lazy and took a walk arouind the undergrowth rather than try and force a way through it.



we felt bloody stupid as we struggled out of the brambles to find you by the entrance


----------

